# Cannondale Hooligan 1, 2013 - wie neu



## börnis78 (20. Mai 2013)

Verkaufe mein neuwertiges Cannondale Hooligan1 2013:

Das Rad wurde am 09.03.2013 bei einem stationären Cannnondale Fachhändler im Rhein-Main Gebiet gekauft und wurde seitdem exakt 3 Mal gefahren (jeweils 8 KM).
In der Zeit hat das Kleine keine Treppen, keine Bordsteinkanten und auch keinen Regen kennengelernt - Zustand wirlich wie frisch aus dem Laden!

Leider läuft das, was bei den Fans des Hools als agiles Fahrverhalten gelobt wird, bei mir unter stressig & nervös - es ist einfach ein nerviges Gutserl.
Das Hooligan macht zweifelsohne Laune, aber ich werde mit dem guten Stück schlichtweg nicht warm.
War eigentlich als daily Commuter für Wohnung - Office angedacht, aber den Platz füllt jetzt auch mein 301, das ich einfach ein ganzes Stückerl lieber hab' 

Das Rad befindet sich fast im Originalzustand, leidiglich die grausligen Reflektoren und den Kettenschutz habe ich entsorgt - sah schlimm aus und lies sicht nicht vollständig schleiffrei justieren. Da das Kettenblatt ohnehin recht hoch eingefasst ist, braucht aber auch so niemand Angst um seine Hosen zu haben.

Selbstverständlich liegen alle Papiere, Rechnung, Garantiekarte etc. vor und sind Bestandteil dieses Angebots.

Das Bike hat einen aktuellen UVP von 899,- EUR und ist derzeit allerdings schon wieder nur eingeschränkt zu bekommen - hier also die Cance für deutlich weniger Kohlen sofort zuschlagen zu können.

VERSAND:
Mir ist eine Abholung in Mainz oder Frankfurt am Liebsten, im Großraum FFM, Wiesbaden, Mainz, Offenbach und Darmstadt liefere ich das gute Stück auch gerne gegen einen Unkostenbeitrag von 20,- EUR selbst aus.
Ansonsten eben Versand per Illoxx oder DHL.

Fragen jederzeit gerne, Besichtigung vorab in FFM ist ebenfalls möglich.


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-Hooligan-1-Urban-Bike-Modell-2013-absolut-neuwertig-/151048639365?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrrad_Anh%C3%A4nger&hash=item232b335385


----------

